# A great teaching web site



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I just found www.corningware-eschool.com 
They have a series of subjects with recipes and "labs". You can even earn a certificate. Lots of good information, especialy for those who are just starting to cook and bake.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Looks fun Svadhisthana. I am always interested in learning new things. I wonder how well it will stack up next to a live class? I want to go to Shroomgirl's ice cream class, don't you?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Neat place.

Thanks Svadhisthana.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Nancya, 
Maybe if we ask _reeeeaaaaaal_ nice she'll let us come.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Svadhisthana.


Wonder if I could get a job in a pastry with a Corningware certificate...


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

LOL, I think I'll put it on my resume.


----------

